# 96 altima no spark



## happycowboy (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a 96 altima that has no spark. - have replaced the power transistor, coil and checked the resistor an it is ok. I suspect the distributor but I want to be sure before spending the money. There is no oil in the distributor. Does anyone know a way to verify. Some batteries come to mind but to bypass the circuit to test the other devices but I am unsure.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

1. Make an alignment mark on the distributor housing so you know how to place it back.
2. Remove the two lockdown bolts and remove the distributor. (Get a rag to wipe off engine oil coming off the shaft area)
3. Put the ignition switch to ON.
4. Rotate the distributor shaft and listen to the fuel injectors clicking. If they click then the distributor is good.
5. If you take the ignition coil wire and place it about 1/4 inch from the engine block you should see a spark as you rotate the distributor shaft.

If you get ignition spark and injector click then the distributor is good. Only engine oil in the distributor is what kills them most.


----------

